# Senator Hoven Farm Bill--ND Forums



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Senator Hoeven will be hosting Farm Bill forums next week to discuss the status of the new Farm Bill. He was just named as one of the Senate conferees to help hash out the differences between the House and the Senate bills that passed in recent months. If you are within a stone's throw of Bismarck or Fargo, please consider attending and voicing your support for:

1. Reattaching conservation compliance to crop insurance subsidies

2. A strong Sodsaver provision

3. Adequate funding for CRP and other important conservation programs

Senator Hoeven has been opposed to numbers one and two during the Senate debates.

The following are the times and locations of the Farm Bill forums:

Tuesday, August 13 - 9:30 am 
Bismarck State College Center of Energy Excellence Building 
1500 Edwards Ave

Wednesday August 14 - 10:30am 
NDSU (Fargo) Ag Experiment Station Greenhouse Complex 
1440 18 St. N Rooms103a and 104a

For more information on the Farm Bill, please go to https://www.nwf.org/What-We-Do/Protect- ... ities.aspx


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How long will they last? I would love to go, but I can't take time off of work, but I can use my full hour for dinner.


----------

